# EASY lace scarf pattern ?!?



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'd like to attemp a lace scarf ... with some of my homespun yarn ! 
About 5" wide ? Something Easy ...any favorites out there ?!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My go to easy lace scarf.

Cast on an even number of stitches

R1: K2, * k2tog, yo * repeat * to * to final 2 stitches, K2

R2: K2, purl across to final 2 stitches, K2

Repeat R1 & R2 until the length you want.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I was just gonna say exactly what Cyndi did.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

That was exactly my first lace scarf. I still had to use a lifeline...but I did it and it looks great. I used a bamboo blend yarn. I'm spinning some finn/silk yarn now to make more scarves. I'd like to make some circular ones in a lace stitch. I bought a book of simple lace stitches and am going to try using some of those rather that follow a written pattern.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GEE WIZ , that was easy ! Guess I have my pattern now ! THANK YOU GUYS ! I'll post a picture when it's done !


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

This is my favorite, it makes a 3 dimensional fabric. (Doing a very thready verigated silk with it now.) Here's the complete text from Barbara Walker's A Treasury of Knitting Patterns:
Bird&#8217;s Eye is a true Shetland mesh, and can be found in the oldest and finest Shetland shawls. It has a Garter Stitch foundation, since Garter Stitch is a characteristic of many original Shetland patterns. Hence Bird&#8217;s Eye should be worked in very fine yarn, unless the nubby effect of Garter Stitch is particularly desired as a pattern feature. Compare this pattern with Cat&#8217;s Eye, Grand Eyelet Lace and Cane Stitch.
Multiple of 4 stitches
Row 1 (Wrong Side) - *K2 tog, (yo) twice, K2 tog; rep from *.
Row 2 - *K1, (k1, pl) into 2 yo&#8217;s of previous row, k1; rep from *.
Row 3 - K2, k2 tog, (yo) twice, k2 tog; rep from * to last 2 sts, end k2
Row 4 - K2, *k1, (k1, p1) into 2 yo&#8217;s of previous row, k1; rep from * to last 2 sts, end K2.
Repeat rows 1 - 4

Cindy's pattern is a "Fa'-go-ting"Beading, which Barbara sez has a problem of pulling the fabric on the bias because the decreases are made always on the same side as the yarn overs.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I am gonna have to save this page cuz I do not have time to write this all out now! 
Thanks this looks like a fun project.
I have the perfect yarn too, though not homespun!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

RedDirtCowgirl is right - this pattern makes the fabric tilt. You get a parallellogram sorta scarf when you are done, which I think looks really cool. But don't be startled when it starts to go all askew ... it's supposed to!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm doing a simple scarf right now and the pattern is easy to remember:
Cast on multiples of 4 (my scarf has 24 stitches).
Knit the first two rows.

K4, *yo, k2tog, k2* Repeat

Repeat this row until scarf is the length you want.
Knit 1 or 2 rows. Cast off.

It makes solid columns with lace holes between them.

WHOOPS.... DH was still logged in.... This is AverageJo typing...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you don't want the scarf leaning to one side, you have to balance the decreases:

Figure six st for the borders, and four stitches for each pattern repeat. (42, 46, 50, 54, 58,...)
K three rows of garter st

1) Slip 1, K2 *2 tog, yo, k2* to last three st, k3
2) Slip 1, K2, P to last three st, K3
3) Slip 1, K2, *k2, yo, ssk* to last three st, k3
4) Repeat row 2

When you have the desired length, knit three rows of garter st and cast off.


----------

